# Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab



## hitman001 (14. Oktober 2008)

*Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*

hi leutz,

ich habe das problem das sich stalker shadow of chernobyl andauernd aufhängt,
mal nach 5 min, mal nach 10 min.

ich habe die verkaufsversion mit den patches 1.0001, 1.0003 (der 3er ersetzt iwie den 2er...?!?!), und version 1.0004
und den neuesten grafikkartentreiber noch gezogen,aber das problem besteht weiterhin, ich weiß einfach nimmer weiter, ich find das spiel (das was ich bisher spielen konnte...) hammer, aber mich langweilen die abstürze.

Zum Absturz selber, es passiert ohne "vorwarnung", ohne das man es merkt. von jetzt auf gleich, der bildschirm wird schwarz und es kommt auch KEINE fehlermeldung.
der pc bleibt so hängen, KEIN neustart und auch KEIN bluescreen.

zudem ist meine map (die oben links im hud) beim ersten zockn immer ganz normal, aber nach dem ersten quicksave bzw normalen speichern ist daruf nichts mehr, nur die zahl der stalker etc die sich in der umgebung befinden

zu meinen daten: ich habe 
Software: Windows XP - service pack 2 - 32 bit
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9750 Quad-Core - 2.4 Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2.75 Ghz 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8200 - DirectX 9c


bitte helft mir.

gruß
basti


----------



## hitman001 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*

ich habe mir selbst geholfen, indem ich einfach probehalbar meinen ventilator neben meinem pc gestellt hab um die warme luft rauszublasen, und seitdem KEIN EINZIGER ABSTURZ MEHR!!!

hitzeprob


----------



## Timbo1977 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*

Probier es mal mit dem Patch 1.0006.
Vielleicht läuft es dann ja besser.
Je nachdem mit welchen Settings du spielst ist deine Grafikkarte auch zu schwach für
Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl.
Ganz zu schweigen von Stalker: Clear Sky.
Schau wenns geht mal nach deiner Grafikkarten Temperatur.
Wird deine Karte zu Heiß kann das die Ursache sein.
Hast du das Problem wenns eins sein sollte dauerhaft dann geht dir früher oder später
deine Karte flöten.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*



			
				Timbo1977 am 14.10.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Probier es mal mit dem Patch 1.0006.
> Vielleicht läuft es dann ja besser.
> Je nachdem mit welchen Settings du spielst ist deine Grafikkarte auch zu schwach für
> Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl.
> ...


  
lies erstmal beide postings, bevor du antwortest. es war ganz offensichtlich ein hitzeproblem.
dagegen hilft nur ne bessere kühlung.


----------



## Timbo1977 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*



			
				HanFred am 14.10.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Timbo1977 am 14.10.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach der Schlauberger....Immer am Nörgeln.....Pack dir an die eigene Nase.....
Mr.Hamburger Fred...


----------



## Aresander (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*



			
				Timbo1977 am 14.10.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.10.2008 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde mal eher meinen das beide Recht haben, die Grafikkarte IST zu schwach und läuft dann mit diesem Spielemonster einfach heiss...


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*

Ich habe eine Geforce 8600GS 512 MB zu verkaufen. Falls Interesse besteht...


----------



## PsyMagician (13. April 2009)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*

Moin!

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit ständigen Abstürzen. Diese treten immer wieder an bestimmten Stellen auf. 2 dieser Stellen habe ich bereits gefunden. Die erste ist bei der Müllhalde. Nachdem ich dort geholfen hab den Überfall der Banditen zu stoppen, habe ich mich wieder auf die Strasse begeben. Die macht in höhe der Müllhalde ja eine kleine Kurve um den Schrottberg.  Sobald ich in diese Kurve gehe, startet sich mein Rechner neu. Immer wieder an dieser stelle. Egal mit welchen Grafikeinstellungen. Das spiel hinterlässt auch keine Logdatei, mit der man den Fehler identifizieren könnte. 

Nun dachte ich mir, ich bin schlau und gehe den anderen Weg um den Müllberg, was auch ohne Absturtz funktionierte. Dannach bin ich dann zu diesem Bahnhof, oder was das da sein soll. (Das Gebäude ein paar hundert Meter nördlich des Müllbergs. Ich glaube das ist dieses Aprognom). Dort hab ich dann den nächsten Banditenangriff gestoppt. Kurz darauf kommt ja eine Stelle wo man so einen Typen helfen, oder befreien muss. Der läuft nach getander Arbeit dann vorraus richtung Norden auf ein Freies Feld. An dieser Stelle kam dann der nächste Windows Neustart. :grml:
Da ich diesem Typen aber wohl hinterherlaufen muss, kann ich diese Stelle jetzt nicht umgehen und damit ist das Spiel für mich an dieser Stelle zuende, da ich wegen der Abstürtze nicht weiter komme.

Ich habe im Moment den 1.0004'er Patch mit der Mod "Oblivion Lost 2.2" drauf. Die Abstürtze treten aber auch mit den Versionen 1.0005 und 1.0006 auf. Ich habe es auch schon ohne die Mod versuch, aber auch im Original tauchen diese Abstürze auf.

Meine Grafikkartentreiber sind jetzt zwar nicht die neusten, aber älter als 1-2 Monate sind sie auf keinen Fall (Version 182.08 G-force). DirectX habe ich heute auch (per webinstaller) auf den neusten Stand gebracht, was leider auch nicht geholfen hat. Ich habe auch schon diese Float Mod ausprobiert, aber damit lässt sich das Game nicht einmal starten.

Mein System:
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2400+
RAM: 1GB
GFX: GForce 6200
OS: WinXP SP2
Grafiktreiber: 182.08

Ich weiss, das das nicht gerade n Highend Rechner ist, aber für Stalker sollte es wohl allemal ausreichen. Ich kann Bspw. auch Elders Scrolls IV - Oblivion, Fear, oder Call of Duty 4 zocken ohne das da irgendwas abschmiert.

Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich diese nervigen Abstürze beseitigen kann.


----------



## Crysisheld (13. April 2009)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*

Hallo, 

also ich tippe mal, dass es an deiner Grafikkarte liegt, der ThreadErsteller hatte damals gepostet, er besitzt eine 8200er Geforce, du hast eine 6200er. Wenn es bei dir nicht auch ein Hitzeproblem ist, tippe ich einfach mal, das eben die Grafikklarte mit dem Spiel überfordert ist. Eine 9500GT reicht völlig und so teuer ist die auch nicht mehr.


----------



## PsyMagician (13. April 2009)

*AW: Stalker SoC - stürzt andauernd ab*



			
				Crysisheld am 13.04.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich tippe mal, dass es an deiner Grafikkarte liegt, der ThreadErsteller hatte damals gepostet, er besitzt eine 8200er Geforce, du hast eine 6200er. Wenn es bei dir nicht auch ein Hitzeproblem ist, tippe ich einfach mal, das eben die Grafikklarte mit dem Spiel überfordert ist. Eine 9500GT reicht völlig und so teuer ist die auch nicht mehr.



Kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn laut der Hardwareprüfung bei der Installation ist komplett alles im grünen Bereich. Das Game hat als Minimum eine GF5700 angegeben. Es stürzt wie gesagt auch immer an der Selben stelle ab. Wenn ich da nicht lang laufe, kann ich ohne Probleme und Abstürtze zocken.

Daher glaube ich kaum, daß es an der Hardware liegt. Das wird wohl eher ein Problem des vermurxten Gamecodes sein. Die Jungs von GSC halten anscheinend wohl nichts vom sauberen Arbeiten. Habe letztens mal Clear Sky getestet und selbst das hatte nach dem neusten Patch immer noch heftige Bugs und war unspielbar. Obwohl ich in den Minimalvorraussetzungen liege. Auf der Gamepackung behaupten die, das Clear Sky mit ner Grafikkarte mit 128MB VRAM und 512MB Arbeitssteicher läuft... ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht sehen wie scheisse das Game mit so einer Konfiguration läuft. Ich hab 1GB RAM und meine GFX hat 256MB und ich kann das Game gerade mal in minimaler Auflösung und Deatilstufe zocken. Selbst da ist es so zähflüssig, daß es nahezu unspielbar ist. ^^
SoC läuft da schon wesentlich flüssiger, was mir aber auch nicht viel hilft, da es immer Abkackt.

Ich habe derzeit 13 Games auf meinem Rechner installiert und ausschliesslich Games von GSC machen Probleme. Alle anderen Games laufen einwandfrei. Selbst Call of Duty 4 und das obwohl ich dort nicht mal die Mindestanforderungen erfülle.


----------

